
Show HN: We are building a new type of voice assistant. Is our copy clear? - blackmac
https://clinq.ai/
======
uberman
I don't use a voice assistant so perhaps the jargon is not clear to me. For
what it is worth, your title here is much clearer for me at least:

If you asked me which is clearer:

 _" CLINQ provides you with AI-enhanced telephony that automatically completes
important tasks during calls, minimizing your wrap-up time."_

or

 _" CLINQ is building a new type of voice assistant."_

I would certainly say the second is clearer.

It is also not clear if you are selling a product that someone would install
to enhance their existing phone system or if you have some sort of cloud
service.

Do I get to keep my existing phone numbers or not? Does this work for land
lines and cell phones or only for zoom calls and hangouts or vice versa?

I guess it the end I think you might have something compelling but I really
have no idea what it actually is other than an enhanced telephony experience.

------
JoshTriplett
The general idea of what you're offering is clear. But your copy is missing
some critically important information: where does your AI run, how does it get
live call audio, and how do you do that in a way that keeps that call audio
data private (where "private" here means "CLINQ doesn't have access to it
either, even if they wanted to")?

